# Graphics



## Paul wolf (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi everybody, new to the RVing scene . Just bought a used Damon 38ft. My question is this, 
some of the Graphics on the outside started to peel off and some are have cracks. I have this 
idea to replace all the Graphics. Has anybody here took a job on like that or knows of someone
who has??
Thank you in advance for your reply
Paul


----------



## C Nash (Nov 7, 2017)

Good luck finding them Paul.  You may be able to peel them off using a heat gun.  Keep us posted


----------



## Paul wolf (Nov 7, 2017)

Hey thank you for your reply. I know itll be quiet an undertaking that's why this post but I guess nobody
has done anything like that. Found a Shop who does graphics this size but have not asked how much it would
cost me. Let you know ones I know. Wonder now If painting the Rig would be cheaper.


----------

